# Looking for a lab puppy



## ARROWHNTR (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey guys,

Just wondering if any of you know of someone selling a female yellow lab puppy. I had purchased one for christmas delivery but the litter got sick and they are not going to be selling them.

thanks in advance


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

It seems like Bullocks are having a litter here pretty soon. I cant remember though. PM Bullock Outdoors and he will have at least some advise for ya. If I were to get a pup thats where i'd look. Good luck!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I know the remaining female is black, but jeez I just don't know that one could do much better than this litter if they wanted a real deal hunting Labrador:
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=4886942&cat=105&lpid=2
This litter is nice too:
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=4886794&cat=105&lpid=2
Here's another super litter, again black:
http://www.utahbirddogtraining.com/14.html


----------

